# Rhode Island Red



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Hi,
I'm new to chicken keeping, and still looking for a breed that is suitable. What are Rhode Island Reds like to keep? I would appreciate some tips from someone who has kept this breed of chicken before. 🐔


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Hopefully someone else can chime in for you.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

RIR's are an excellent all around and all weather bird. I've always owned a few of them throughout the years and they are excellent, dependable egg layers. They can be bossy with other birds sometimes but it's easily overlooked with reliable egg production.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickedy said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to chicken keeping, and still looking for a breed that is suitable. What are Rhode Island Reds like to keep? I would appreciate some tips from someone who has kept this breed of chicken before. 🐔


Why RIR? Is it that deep red color? That color is amazing.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Thanks, dawg53. I'm looking for a dependable egg layer that is heat and cold tolerant. I'm also looking for a hen that is a heritage breed, hence why I like the Rhode Island Red.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to know a RIR breeder in south Georgia. He was also a state NPIP inspector. His RIR's were beautiful, mahogany in color. Unfortunately he stopped breeding them probably due to his age.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

Wow. I would have loved to see his mahogany coloured RIRs. By the way, are RIRs a common breed in Australia?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No idea on that. They might be but not living there most of us wouldn't know for certain.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

No worries. Thanks for both of your help.


----------



## jnde207 (Dec 1, 2021)

A RIR is an excellent chicken but the rooster can be very temperamental, I can't keep mine around any lil children or my wife, lol, but if you want something that is dependable in any climate/weather, avoids confrontation, and takes lil to nothing to feed and they're still hardy, then I would go with the white leghorn.
I've had my 2 hens for a year now and since they've started laying they've only missed 7 to 8 days between the 2 of them, and they started laying at 4 1/2 months.




















Chickedy said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to chicken keeping, and still looking for a breed that is suitable. What are Rhode Island Reds like to keep? I would appreciate some tips from someone who has kept this breed of chicken before. 🐔


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

The white leghorn sounds great, but are they a heritage breed? I'm looking for a chicken that is a heritage breed, thus why I like RIRs. Was it just the rooster that was aggressive?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are RIR's a heritage breed? I hadn't heard that if they are. 

@Chickedy have you found a source for your RIR's yet?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are RIR's a heritage breed? I hadn't heard that if they are.
> 
> @Chickedy have you found a source for your RIR's yet?


I believe they are more of an old school chicken breed but they are headed toward being more of a heritage breed. Anyone interested in breeding should probably get a copy of the APA Standard as a general purpose reference, used copies are usually around ten dollars.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, I have no need of an a copy. I probably wouldn't have had RIRs anyway if I was still raising chickens.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Nope, I have no need of an a copy. I probably wouldn't have had RIRs anyway if I was still raising chickens.


LOL, no, we don't really need the book these days, but there was a point in our youth when we were breeding birds and involved with shows, just like some of the younger folks now. I am just saying it's a good reference for forum members when looking at different types of chickens.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> Are RIR's a heritage breed? I hadn't heard that if they are.
> 
> @Chickedy have you found a source for your RIR's yet?


No I haven't yet found a source for RIRs yet, but I'm sure that Rhode Island Reds are a heritage breed. I've heard that RIRs from the production strain are hybrids because they've been bred to lay more eggs. I'm interested in the Heritage RIRs, not the ones from this "production" strain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish I could help you there but being here doesn't help a ton.

Do you have poultry clubs there? If you have one dedicated to the RIR you can reach out to see if a breeder would work with you.


----------



## Chickedy (10 mo ago)

No worries. I appreciate you trying to help.
I've never heard of a poultry club, but I'll look into it. Again, thanks.🙂


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'd be surprised what you haven't heard about when it comes to chickens. Amazed me how much was out there dedicated to just them.


----------

